# Savannah Monitor



## olablane (Feb 23, 2009)

Can a savannah monitor eat ground beef?


----------



## skippy (Feb 23, 2009)

they can eat it but for nutritional reasons it's recommended to feed whole prey items(so they get the bone mass and insides as well)

it works in a pinch but they can't live off it is what i'm getting at


----------



## olablane (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok She eats roaches, crickets and froen-thawed pinkie rats. thought it might be a good treat occasionally. Thanks


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 23, 2009)

or add calcium powder

i do that when i need to for my red tegu


----------



## skippy (Feb 23, 2009)

i used to feed chicken hearts and gizzards as treats but i don't think it gets much better than pinkie rats!:}  ( i fed a live one to my black throat and after he knocked it back i could still hear it squeeking!  always dead after that)


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe a variety is best.  A diet consisting on just one animal isn't necessarily bad (because people do it with snakes all the time) but I think it is limiting.


----------



## olablane (Feb 23, 2009)

skippy said:


> i used to feed chicken hearts and gizzards as treats but i don't think it gets much better than pinkie rats!:}  ( i fed a live one to my black throat and after he knocked it back i could still hear it squeeking!  always dead after that)


Mothing like a little squeeeeeeekkkkk to make you feel guilty, is there. She is sbout 28 inches now. Up til about 2 weks ago she would not eat anything but bugs.Can I also feed her chicken and stuff as long as I put calcium powder on it? How about boneless fish. I just want to keep her healthy and happy!!


----------



## skippy (Feb 23, 2009)

i also used to cut whole mackerel in half and give it to him:}  it was the only time he ever snapped at me! the bones shouldn't be a problem as long as they aren't sharp but whole fish would be best(human quality only-no feeder fish) like fresh anchovies, sardines or mackerel


----------



## skippy (Feb 23, 2009)

although, i'm not sure what kind of fresh fish you can get in idaho- sorry


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Feb 26, 2009)

Ugh. I just finished reading Fast Food Nation and cringe to think of anything eating raw ground beef. 
 I always fed my monitor crickets and pinkies.


----------



## olablane (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine eats pinkies and roaches. Its just that I live 2 hours from nearest pet store and occasionally I run out of frozen and live mice. She needs to eat something in the mean time. I also think she needs a variety of foods. Any other suggestions are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a problem. Have you thought of starting a roach colony or breeding mice or crickets? I've always wanted to do that, but I don't have enough animals to really warrant such a project.


----------



## olablane (Feb 26, 2009)

I have , but I have a skunk that likes to eat the same things as my lizards and Ts so Some times I dont have enough live ones that I can part with and still maintain my supply.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL You have the opposite problem then! 
Not to get you off topic, but I've always wondered how it would be to keep a skunk. I've heard they can be great pets.


----------



## jr47 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use to feed mine raw chicken and most of the time she would regurge it all over the side of the cage. Nasty, Half digested chicken. What a smell. So, I just stuck to mice and pinky rats or hoppers.
           I am not saying the chicken could hurt it. Could be it just didnt agree with mine. They get hungry they will eat about anything. Also, If you have a bait shop close they usually sell crickets and stuff that would be better than feeding hamburger. I would rather get them at the pet store. Its a bit safer but when I have to I will get crickets at the bait shop. So far I have had no issues with them.


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Feb 27, 2009)

*huh?*



skippy said:


> although, i'm not sure what kind of fresh fish you can get in idaho- sorry


What you don't know about Idaho is that we have these things called grocery stores that carry all kinds of seafood and they even have milk in cartons! They're so much easier to load onto the buggy and when we hit the big bumps in the trail, they don't break like the glass bottles. Then when we get home we just thaw the fish over the woodstove (that is, after we unhitch the horses and make a quick stop at the outhouse).  :wall: 

We're the leading producer of trout in the nation. We have fish (and electricity, running water, cell phones, internet, indoor plumbing and lots of other cool stuff).  LOL


----------



## skippy (Feb 27, 2009)

i meant that i usually catch pelagic fish while working and don't have to worry about things like tapeworms that i have to cook out 

i really don't relish the idea of having to worm my monitor on a weekly basis


----------

